# Making Blaziken suit, need fur advice



## Cojirou (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey all-  I'm going to be making a Blaziken fursuit this summer and I'm in the process of finding the right materials. I need some very short fur- I was hoping to find seal fur, but I can't find seal in the colors I need. Fleece or polar-tec may be an option since it comes in lots of colors, though I'm worried about ventilation issues with it. I'll do either the normal or shiny version of Blaziken as long as I can get good-quality material in the right colors.

Colors: 








 Does anyone have advice? What kind of fur would be good?


----------



## Furr (Apr 12, 2011)

Short Pile Plush Fur is a little shorter than seal fur but its super cheap and comes in many colors. I've used it to make plush tails. Also mendels gives out free swatches.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 12, 2011)

Fleece comes in every color.


----------



## Cojirou (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmm, I'll order a few swatches of that and see if it'll work. Thanks for the suggestion :]


----------

